# Well now look at this.



## Random_Observer (Aug 1, 2010)

> Two to three weeks. Maybe sooner. It /will/ be up by the end of this month.



Oh look it's august first.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

Is this a QQ about the registration issue?


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 1, 2010)

Yis


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

Well then it's redundant, because they have offered an alternative method of registration in the mean time.


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 1, 2010)

An alternate method that takes forever.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

Took me all of two (or was it three?) days.


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 1, 2010)

Besides, that's not the point. They sure were confidentface about their deadline.

Now wat.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

So rather than complaining about the time it takes to register, or the fact that they have given an alternative but it takes more than a few days, you are instead complaining about the fact that they have overrun their deadline by (so far) a day. On their website for which you do not pay them a penny for. And you've made a thread about it. On their forums. For which you do not pay a penny for.

Really?


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes.

Maybe people don't need to meet deadlines where you are from.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

Deadlines need to be met if there is some kind of agreement or obligation involved. However, it is usually the case that if you are receiving something for free (such as an art request) that the artist is under no obligation whatsoever to deliver to you the request within any time set, unlike a commission. The same school of thought could be applied here.

In this sense, if an account was something you had paid for, then they would be under an obligation to provide for you the account within the deadline. However, you have not paid for the account as it is *free*, furthermore this is a technical issue, and some technical issues are very hard to place a deadline on. What, you think they're just sitting around on their arses letting the backlog of waiting members build up without caring? It's certainly possible, but then I don't think the site would have developed that far if they took such a carefree attitude to their members.

So please, give me your reasons as to why they *need* to meet their deadline to provide for you an account, rather than just because:

A: They said so
B: You lack patience


----------



## Smelge (Aug 1, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Yes.
> 
> Maybe people don't need to meet deadlines where you are from.


 
The best way to get signed up, is to drop Dragoneer an email with a donation to the site funds. About $10 should do it, which is pretty good for unlimited lifetime use.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Bawwwwww the site isn't up when they say it is. Get over it.

Just because Dragoneer says it'll be up then doesn't mean it will.


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> Just because Dragoneer says it'll be up then doesn't mean it will.


 
I think that's my point.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> I think that's my point.


 Then quit whining about it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 1, 2010)

Baaaawwwww much OP?

In all seriousness, it's only been August 1st for not even half a day for the East Coast U.S., where 'Neer and the server is located. Give the guy some goddamn time to get up, have some coffee, and get some stuff done first. Just because you're some impatient little shit doesn't mean he or anybody else should bend over backwards/jump through hoops for something you will possibly NEVER pay a single cent to use.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> I think that's my point.


 
So the entire point of this thread was that the revised (and self set) deadline wasn't correct?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 1, 2010)

As I said already, make a donation to the server funds, there are handy links on the FA main page, and in the donation, include your email address and a request for an account.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Baaaawwwww much OP?
> 
> In all seriousness, it's only been August 1st for not even half a day for the East Coast U.S., where 'Neer and the server is located. Give the guy some goddamn time to get up, have some coffee, and get some stuff done first. Just because you're some impatient little shit doesn't mean he or anybody else should bend over backwards/jump through hoops for something you will possibly NEVER pay a single cent to use.


 But no, it's past the end of last month now and it's not up so that's bad.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> But no, it's past the end of last month now and it's not up so that's bad.


 
I daresay the world will come to a fiery end because of it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> But no, it's past the end of last month now and it's not up so that's bad.


 This is very true! 11.5 hrs past the end of July! Why, Neer!? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!?


----------



## SkieFire (Aug 1, 2010)

Once you understand that FA operates on Valve time +3 then you will come to accept that things dont always happen quickly.

Also run by volunteers who want the best for the site and may say times they *wish* x feature to be ready/fixed by but dont have control over everything so cant guarantee.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 1, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Yes.
> 
> Maybe people don't need to meet deadlines where you are from.


 then proceed to bitch at game developers too who set a deadline and OH, dont meet it thus they then switch to a new date due to "hey we wont meet this deadline but we believe we can hit this one"
so...shut it


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> then proceed to bitch at game developers too who set a deadline and OH, dont meet it thus they then switch to a new date due to "hey we wont meet this deadline but we believe we can hit this one"
> so...shut it


 Shit happens.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 1, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> An alternate method that takes forever.


 They spend hours upon hours a day just registering all the backlogged emails.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> Shit happens.


 shit always happen when its something technical


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> shit always happen when its something technical


 Kinda like when they were transferring servers. "Bawwww, the server's been down for more than three hours!!"
They ran into a bunch of unexpected problems when that happened.


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 1, 2010)

I see you all are too busy pushing your faces into the groins of the fur affinity staff to recognize that this isn't "bitching" or "moaning" but a simple pointing out of the obvious.

They set the deadline for account registration for only a few weeks into the moth of July, with assurances that it would definitely be up by the end of that month.

It is now past that month, and they have yet to at least release word on it's status.



> then proceed to bitch at game developers too who set a deadline and OH, dont meet it thus they then switch to a new date due to "hey we wont meet this deadline but we believe we can hit this one"
> so...shut it



1. Most respectable game companies give the public reasonable deadlines and *actually* meet them. And besides, most games that had to push back their deadlines weren't all that great when they came out anyway.

2. This isn't nearly as complex as making a game.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> I see you all are too busy pushing your faces into the groins of the fur affinity staff to recognize that this isn't "bitching" or "moaning" but a simple pointing out of the obvious.
> 
> They set the deadline for account registration for only a few weeks into the moth of July, with assurances that it would definitely be up by the end of that month.
> 
> ...


 Though you do realize that *just because they said it was going to be up by the end of the month. Doesn't mean it will. *
Things have the tendency to you know, come up. Little hiccups and such. 

Also, it's only the first day of August. Shut up, give it time.


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 1, 2010)

No, they said it was going to be up within a couple of weeks into the month, but no *later* than the end of the month.

I'm just a simple guy looking for answers.


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> No, they said it was going to be up within a couple of weeks into the month, but no *later* than the end of the month.
> 
> I'm just a simple guy looking for answers.


 It's only the first fucking day of August god damn. Did you expect registration to but up and running by 12 midnight July 31st?
Read the bold text.


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 1, 2010)

Well gee they certainly did imply it would be like that, what with the whole...



> Two to three weeks. Maybe sooner. It /will/ be up by the end of this month.



I mean, you don't use the /slash/ around words for just nothing. o.o


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Well gee they certainly did imply it would be like that, what with the whole...
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, you don't use the /slash/ around words for just nothing. o.o


 They said that the server transfer would only take 3 hours too, it ended up taking the entire day almost.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> I see you all are too busy pushing your faces into the groins of the fur affinity staff


 
Seeing as we're being childish and personal now - you're wrong and I'm right because I have an FA account and you don't. 

Suck it.



Random_Observer said:


> this isn't "bitching" or "moaning" but a simple pointing out of the obvious.


 
So you admit this thread is unecessary?



Random_Observer said:


> They set the deadline for account registration for only a few weeks into the moth of July, with assurances that it would definitely be up by the end of that month.


 
And I'm sure they wished they were right too, but they weren't. So deal with it.



Random_Observer said:


> It is now past that month, and they have yet to at least release word on it's status.


 
Maybe because they're busy trying to sort out the remaining issues. Oh wait, I forget, they're out to screw you and the rest of the community over *with their lies.*



Random_Observer said:


> 1. Most respectable game companies give the public reasonable deadlines and *actually* meet them. And besides, most games that had to push back their deadlines weren't all that great when they came out anyway.



Oh yes, they mostly give deadlines like "Q4" or "Late Fall". Well I can assure you the issue will be resolved by "Late Fall" this year. Happy now?



Random_Observer said:


> 2. This isn't nearly as complex as making a game.



Apart from the fact most staff involved in making a game are paid to do so. It's their job. This is not their job. They have jobs. Lives too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 1, 2010)

Chill out Random_observer it's august _*1st*_, not august 31st.


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 2, 2010)

IMO It is kind of ridiculous how long the registration has been down for, how long now? 1-2 months at the least? Theres a lot of people including me who have been waiting patiently for this long just to get their accounts made. I sent an application in for my account and never got a reply back. And i'll bet most of you who are going on about people being 'impatient little bitches' already have your FA accounts so you don't have to deal with making one, so you DON'T know the position that other people are facing. I believe that if the admins want to run a legit service here they should get their shit together and fix what needs to be fixed or go home. if they say that it will be up by the end of the month, by damn it should be.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

VertigoChaos said:


> IMO It is kind of ridiculous how long the registration has been down for, how long now? 1-2 months at the least? Theres a lot of people including me who have been waiting patiently for this long just to get their accounts made. I sent an application in for my account and never got a reply back. And i'll bet most of you who are going on about people being 'impatient little bitches' already have your FA accounts so you don't have to deal with making one, so you DON'T know the position that other people are facing. I believe that if the admins want to run a legit service here they should get their shit together and fix what needs to be fixed or go home. if they say that it will be up by the end of the month, by damn it should be.


 Dragoneer has 450 accounts to make. You don't get any special priority. 
You're acting like this is his and the other admin's day jobs. Sorry but it isn't. 

I know what it's like when the site doesn't have it's stuff together, but you know what, you get over it and BE PATIENT. 

Again *JUST BECAUSE THEY SAY IT'LL TAKE X AMOUNT OF TIME DOESN'T MEAN IT WILL. 
*The server was supposed to be transferred in 3 hours, but it wasn't and took almost an entire day. I didn't bitch though because shit happens.

They run into problems with coding and such. Get over it. Not having an FA isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 2, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> I see you all are too busy pushing your faces into the groins of the fur affinity staff to recognize that this isn't "bitching" or "moaning" but a simple pointing out of the obvious.
> 
> They set the deadline for account registration for only a few weeks into the moth of July, with assurances that it would definitely be up by the end of that month.
> 
> It is now past that month, and they have yet to at least release word on it's status.



its..now just two fucking days

you are bitching that its 2 days late
tell me are you gonna bitch when the site goes down for an hour when they say "It might take 58 minutes" too?
calm the FUCK down as you will eventually get it, its a fucking technical issue and with Technical issues "SHIT HAPPENS"


Random_Observer said:


> 1. Most respectable game companies give the public reasonable deadlines and *actually* meet them. And besides, most games that had to push back their deadlines weren't all that great when they came out anyway.


Have you ever heard the classic saying "This game has been Miyamoto'd" if not then that means you didnt play Legend of Zelda:Orcarina of Time or any other game Miyamoto had a hand in. The saying was coined due to Miyamoto pretty much delaying a game till its much better. other companies would do that too.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Have you ever heard the classic saying "This game has been Miyamoto'd" if not then that means you didnt play Legend of Zelda:Orcarina of Time or any other game Miyamoto had a hand in. The saying was coined due to Miyamoto pretty much delaying a game till its much better. other companies would do that too.


 He delayed TP until the Wii came out.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 2, 2010)

Not to mention that there was a pretty damned good reason why registration was taken offline in the first place.  Some bugs aren't all that easy to fix, especially by a small staff, and especially when it's all entirely on unpaid, volunteered time.  They all get paid far less than the time they give is worth.  Add in the workload of manual registration for one of the furry fandom's most popular Web sites, a workload placed on an all-volunteer staff -- on top of the need to fix the bug, test and verify that the bugfixes have solved the problem without creating new bugs, and only then deploy the fix with as little downtime as possible -- and only a dunce wouldn't then understand why this deadline, like virtually all high-workload deadlines, slipped.


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 2, 2010)

OT: It kind of sucks that my first reply on FAF had to be, well not so positive but I guess that's what i get for speaking my mind. I only hope that the staff will really get things kicking again so i can join FA. although I'm often told to be patient i think 2 months is plenty to fix some bugs, granted they don't live on FA or FAF like SOME people. Tbh i think this thread is somewhat of a pointless palace for people to rant and flame and not be happy.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 2, 2010)

Er... I got an e-mail today saying that my account was created, and it came with a new password, but I've had an account for a week or so now. >_>

There doesn't seem to have been any harm done (my password didn't even get changed), though.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

Well considering the fact that they're doing this as a service to us out of their own free will without any real incentive to... (well maybe add-revenue) but that's about it...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 2, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> then proceed to bitch at game developers too who set a deadline and OH, dont meet it thus they then switch to a new date due to "hey we wont meet this deadline but we believe we can hit this one"
> so...shut it


The (very valid) point I think the OP is trying to make, though, is that the right/reasonable thing to do is to move the due date _before_ it's already passed. I can't think of any game developers offhand (aside from Steam which we all know runs on Steam Time ) who will mosey around a week or so after a release date and say "oh, by the way, we didn't meet our deadline, but that's okay, because you ain't paid for the stuff yet, right?" or whatever. Being updated on the status of an operation in a timely fashion if deadlines set entirely voluntarily by the staff is not an unreasonable expectation in _any_ field, regardless of how much or little money is involved. 

Nobody forced anyone to set a firm deadline. "It _will_ be up by the end of the month" means that 00:00:01 August 1, the deadline has passed. "We hope to have it up by the end of the month" gives the wiggle-room that's currently being operated in. Wording is a very important tool in public relations.

Shit happens, but that doesn't mean one shouldn't make an effort to, if at all possible, at least give users a "we ran into an unexpected delay" heads-up.


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> As I said already, make a donation to the server funds, there are handy links on the FA main page, and in the donation, include your email address and a request for an account.


 
Hold on a second. Did anyone actually say they will only register an account for you if you donate? Because that sounds exactly like something Dragoneer would never ever do.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 3, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Hold on a second. Did anyone actually say they will only register an account for you if you donate? Because that sounds exactly like something Dragoneer would never ever do.


 Smelge is doing a shit post, thus not true


----------



## Alex Cross (Aug 3, 2010)

If you pay me $10, I will create an account for you for no charge.


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 4, 2010)

My thanks to the peanut gallery, but we don't really need a reminder for the various days of the month.


----------

